# Help!! whats wrong with my hedgehog??



## Melskull (Jun 8, 2009)

I need any ones help as to what is wrong with my hedgehog!...she use to have long nails and i have cut them down so she felt good after...but yesterday i noticed she was on her side and couldn't get up, she was struggling to get to her little house and i had to help her eat and drink. she was walking normal a few days ago, so i don't understand what had happened 

She seems to be eating and drinking fine, but with my help. I noticed on her one leg she has a big blackish/brown lump on her leg...it kind of looks like poop...so we have to give her a bath to take it off..but i think she has a tiny cut on her leg which might be making her not able to walk on it...i am not sure where she could have gotten a cut on her leg but its a fairly tiny cut. 

So, please if anyone has any suggestions as to what i can do for her(wrathy) it would be really great!

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

VET


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

VET - agreed!

Could be your hedgie got a cut, maybe infected? Could also be that the temperature of her cage isn't right (ie, too cold) which would make her rather lathergic and unable to walk correctly. But given the brown stuff with cut... gads...

Either way, you'll need someone with medical skills to lay eyes and hands on your hedgie to diagnose what's going on and provide treatment. It doesn't sound like a take care of it at home on your own type of situation.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I concur with what's been said. They can go downhill so fast the best is to see a vet asap.


----------



## Melskull (Jun 8, 2009)

my bf gave her a bath today and discovered a growth on her neck...we are taking her to the vet tomorrow morning ASAP!...My bf has been so busy working 12 hrs and we didnt even notice the growth before the weekend when we cut her nails.
i hope its nothing bad and that the vet can do something for her :*(
Thanks everyone!

keep you updated.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sometimes growth/tumors can pop up overnight. Just get her to the vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Tumors can pop up very fast. We had had a tumor removed from Riley's lower eyelid and I was monitoring closely for any regrowth anywhere. At my 5pm check of him, no growth. At 10pm, I picked him up to put him in his cage and felt something odd. The tumor has started to swell. By morning we had a large mass. I had hoped it was just an infection, but the vet visit confirmed it was the cancer coming back.


----------

